# Your thoughts about a 1995 Burton Air...



## toball (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the board design just too dated to be useful for a beginner? I notice that the rear is not fully radiused...it's squared off. I can get one in great shape for $60 with bindings, but that's $60 wasted if a newer board (even a cheapie) is miles ahead of the 1995 in terms of design and rideability...thanks. Attached is a photo of the model I'm considering.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

if you have no other options it is a snowboard and will slide down the hill. if you have newer options go for those, this is a 20 year old antique.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's like asking yourself if you want to drive a 96 Subaru Outback or a 2006. Obviously the 2006 is going to be better.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Riley212 said:


> if you have no other options it is a snowboard and will slide down the hill. if you have newer options go for those, this is a 20 year old antique.


You are exactly right:icon_scratch:

It's a 20 year old or so antique:huh:

Buy it, don't ride it.

Put it on Ebay, sell it & buy yourself a much better board:thumbsup:

Or maybe you can find someone who will trade you a newer deck for it?

Don't think it can happen:dunno:

I'm in Vancouver Canada, I had a K2 Shawn Farmer deck(not quite as old as that one) on craigslist for $50

Someone that lives in Colorado got a hold of me. He bought & traded me a 2011 Never Summer deck, paid to ship it to Vancouver, then he paid to have mine shipped to him.

Sounds a little like bull shit eh?

Turns out. The BurtonAvenger actually knows the guy who bought it.

It ain't bull shit.:eusa_clap:

Actually BA, I've been trying to get a hold of Gary. Do you see him, or are you able to relay a message to him?

If so can you get him to email me.
I'm pretty sure I have his number somewhere buried in a thousand emails, but it'll take forever to find it.

Thank you

TT


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

toball said:


> Is the board design just too dated to be useful for a beginner? I notice that the rear is not fully radiused...it's squared off. I can get one in great shape for $60 with bindings, but that's $60 wasted if a newer board (even a cheapie) is miles ahead of the 1995 in terms of design and rideability...thanks. Attached is a photo of the model I'm considering.


I think the question here is how much of a beginner are you? I mean if you just started and can't link a turn DO NOT spend $500 plus on a new setup that you may or may not use.

For $60 bucks if the burton and bindings are in good shape then get it.. learn on it and at the end of the season you progressed and got better buy a new setup from backcountry or local shop after April when it gets cheap.


----------

